# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Вы бьете ребенка?!

## Ramadana

Считаете ли вы, что наказывать детей надо? Какие методы наказания используете? Бьете ли своего ребенка ремнем, шлепком, подзатыльником или как-то иначе? Есть ли чувство вины или наоборот? Бывают ли моменты, когда ребенок ваш раздражает? Считаете ли вы, что наказание - это психологическая трамва дя ребенка?

----------


## kazangi

Эдуард Асадов
Не бейте детей!
     Не бейте детей, никогда не бейте!
     Поймите, вы бьете в них сами себя,
     Неважно, любя их иль не любя,
     Но делать такого вовек не смейте!

     Вы только взгляните: пред вами - дети,
     Какое ж, простите, геройство тут?!
     Но сколько ж таких, кто жестоко бьют,
     Вложив чуть не душу в тот черный труд,
     Заведомо зная, что не ответят!

     Кричи на них, бей! А чего стесняться?!
     Ведь мы ж многократно сильней детей!
     Но если по совести разобраться,
     То порка - бессилье больших людей!

     И сколько ж порой на детей срывается
     Всех взрослых конфликтов, обид и гроз.
     Ну как же рука только поднимается
     На ужас в глазах и потоки слез?!

     И можно ль распущенно озлобляться,
     Калеча и душу, и детский взгляд,
     Чтоб после же искренно удивляться
     Вдруг вспышкам жестокости у ребят.

     Мир жив добротою и уваженьем,
     А плетка рождает лишь страх и ложь.
     И то, что не можешь взять убежденьем -
     Хоть тресни - побоями не возьмешь!

     В ребячьей душе все хрустально-тонко,
     Разрушим - вовеки не соберем.
     И день, когда мы избили ребенка,
     Пусть станет позорнейшим нашим днем!

     Когда-то подавлены вашей силою,
     Не знаю, как жить они после будут,
     Но только запомните, люди милые,
     Они той жестокости не забудут.

     Семья - это крохотная страна.
     И радости наши произрастают,
     Когда в подготовленный грунт бросают
     Лишь самые добрые семена!

----------


## kazangi

мы не бьем, никак. Это табу. Да и не наказываем в общем-то тоже. Пытаемся по мере возможности договариваться и убеждать. Ребенок - такой же человек, только маленький. И многое "плохое" он делает не потому что хочет навредить, а по причине малого опыта и из исследовательского интереса. Как можно бить и ругаться за естественное любопытство?

----------


## Ramadana

kazangi, вы молодцы? А откуда пришло такое понимание, что бить нельзя? И вас самих били или наказывали родители?

----------


## kazangi

нас самих в детстве наказывали, да... но понимание не оттуда. Когда Улька родилась, стало понятно, что рука не поднимется просто на такого родного человечка.

----------


## lastochka

А откуда пришло такое понимание, что бить нельзя?
Рамадан, на мой взгляд все мало мальски мыслящие люди этого не делают...Вернее, даже не так...практически все понимают, что бить - нельзя, что это плохо и вообще...Только некоторые все же срываются. Кирилл крайне редко(раз в месяца три) может получить по попе, просто шлепок. Это высшая степень моего бешенства. За 7 месяцев Васи у нас был такой случай только один...По причине специального причинения вреда младшему...И потому, что никакие слова запрещения и объяснения не слушал. Знал, что делает больно. Знал, что за это наказывают. И все равно делал. Вот и получил шлепок, мои недобрые слова на тему, как он плохо поступил и изоляцию в комнате на пару минут. очень даже помогло.

----------


## kiara

Никогда и ни при каких обстоятельствах! У нас два табу - вопросы безопасности и права других людей. Ирина верно заметила - ребенок такой же Человек, от рождения у него та же правоспособность, что и у нас, он такая же личность. Любое насилие над личностью - есть аморально, безнравственно и тем более это не допустима в отношении маленького Человека.
Любая жестокость порождает лишь жестокость. *Нельзя бить " любя"* - это настолько же абсурдно, насколько желать чтобы ночью был день. Во имя любви или из благих намерений и пользы для можно совершать лишь созидающие действия. Насилие разрушает личность насильника и того, кто подвергается ему.
Ребенки нас не раздражают, *раздражают наши  эмоции*, которые мы можем испытать, если действия детей не совпадают с нашим вИдением ситуации или желанием.
Наказание - это насилие над ребенком, любое проявление насилия вызывает травму, сильную или не очень, но наказание для нас - это проявление нашей слабости как родителей, которые по нашему разумению сильнее, мудрее, умнее малыша или подросшего ребенка. Поэтому мы не используем наказания в наших отношениях с детьми.
Для меня это не пришло, я так росла и слышала то, о чем сейчас писала с рождения. Муж рос в иной среде, но склонности к насилию у него нет. Наказывать кого-то - в нашей семье нет поводов)

----------


## Ramadana

> Ребенки нас не раздражают, *раздражают наши  эмоции*, которые мы можем испытать, если действия детей не совпадают с нашим вИдением ситуации или желанием.


 Киара, мы же не идеальны, когда у вас появляется раздражение, что вы делаете: пресекаете его, успокаиваете себя, выплескиваете его в другое ....ваш вариант????

----------


## kazangi

> Наказывать кого-то - в нашей семье нет поводов)


Вот я сижу и думаю и не могу придумать - за что я могла бы Ульку наказать и как бы я это сделала...
накидала магнитов в стиралку, из-за чего она сломалась - так и что? барабан металлический, она знает, что магниты к металлу липнут. И это мой недогляд, что включила ее, не проверив на посторонние предметы.
разрисовала маркером ковер, подаренную красивущую куклу, столы и все до чего дотянулась - папа маркер оставил на полу, но Уля же не знает, что маркеры трудносмываемы, зато он такой красивый, ярко-красный, толстый ... был. В ее понимании он оставляет красоту, вот и "украсила" все, что захотела. Радоваться надо, наверное.
не идет спать - ну не хочет человек спать, что ж теперь, хоть нам и хочется ее уложить поскорее.
Да много такого, за что дети обычно получают "по первое число", но если понятны мотивы ребенкины, то и раздражение собственное меньше. И ругаться и наказывать уже совсем не хочется.

----------


## yakudza

согласна с  kazangi, надо искать мотивы. Когда они понятны, всё более-менее просто... А чтобы все мотивы были понятны, надо быть внимательнее, мудрее, проявлять эмпатию, рефлексию и помнить себя в детстве.

----------


## yakudza

Вроде всё верно в предыдущем моем посте. вот молодец какая, всё понимает, не бьет малыша...
ан нет...
Я, к сожалению не мудра, не всегда внимательна и почти не помню себя в детстве. И... бывает, что я шлепаю свою дочь. Любимую, желанную... но иногда раздражаюсь на не слишком сильно.
Зачем? Есть результат? Нет! Никогда нет результата. Результат - горькие её слёзы и эскалация конфликта с одной стороны, и горьки мои слезы и бескнечное чувство вины, с другой стороны.

...писать об этом нелегко, но уверена, что не одна я несовершенна и поступаю неправильно. Так может быть мои размышления подтолкнут кого-то по-другому посмотреть и на свою ситуацию...

Так вот, если нет ответа на вопрос "зачем?", рождается вопрос "почему?". И вот здесь опять место для долгих ночных копаний в себе, в поисках ответа.
Я понимаю, что каждая моя вспышка гнева (шлепок там или грубое прикосновение) это для нее неадекватная мера. Понимаю это после, а часто и в процессе. Но это меня не останавливает.
(блин, звучит как записки анонимного алкоголика) 

Про ее мотивы. Обычно я срываюсь именно тогда, когда мне непонятны ее мотивы. Я как-то писала в дневнике про наш конфликт, связанный с процессом одевания. Не хочет ни в какую! А на улице рада, что вышли. И вот этот факт, что у нее в голове есть непонятные мне мысли, мотивы, не дает мне покоя. МОЙ ребенок имеет в голове каких-то непонятных мне тараканов!

Но это опять же, скорее повод. Причина глубже - в моих тараканах. Знаю каких, но не хочу оголяться и писать каких именно. но факт то, что это в самом деле глупости. Однако я не могу от них избавиться.

вот как-то так, Ramadana.

----------


## kiara

> Киара, мы же не идеальны, когда у вас появляется раздражение, что вы делаете: пресекаете его, успокаиваете себя, выплескиваете его в другое ....ваш вариант????


Ёлки зеленые...писала-писала, все улетело куда-то(((((
Конечно, мы не идеальны! Идеальность -это такая скукота, брррррр, нам оно не надо)
Обычно я ухожу  сторону *по возможности* и немного успокаиваюсь, хотя бы 3-4 глубоких вдоха и уже лучше и меньше хочется кого-то убить) Если бежать некуда, то начинаю говорить тише и медленнее - это успокаивает всех и меня.
Про пресечение - нет, я свои эмоции люблю! Я человек эмоциональный, я так живу, так ощущаю этот мир, и гнев и раздражение - это тоже часть меня, пусть и не созидательная. Поэтому мне лучше мой "атом запускать в мирных целях". Если раздражения много накопилось - беру тайм-аут - релакс, сауна-баня, музыка, общение с друзьями или даже жесткий спорт *я раньше занималась кик-боксом*.
Муж поступает проще-он не столь гибок, поэтому, если я чувствую, что он заводится, просто выведу его с поля боя, а после с ним вдвоем мы это обсудим, а там уж релакс по ситуации))))))))
Насчет мотивов - обычно я пользуюсь формулой: ну да, вещь испорчена, возможно она была очень нужна\важна\дорога и т.д. - но спокойная и добрая атмосфера в семье МНОГО дороже!!! Поэтому, у нас изрисованы все обои, мебель... да много чего испорчено мелким, но как говорил Карлсн - "пустяки, дело-то житейское"))) 
Соглашусь с Ириной - дети это не от "вредности" делают...
Вт Ку у нас по лету разбил огроменную плазму (ТВ), в одно мгновение, рядом были мы со старшим сыном, он просто швырнул то, что было у него в руках в экран и все.....вмиг "оно" приказало долго жить...Пару минут у нас был шок...Ник посмотрел на меня вопросительно - мол, что ты сделаешь сейчас? Ну что ту сделаешь - вздохнула и пошла звонить мужу, сообщать о внезапной кончине) Но самое ужасное было в том, КАК реагировали на это окружающие нас люди: первый вопрос - ты его не прибила?! На мое отрицание - "я бы прибала/прибил" - отвечали мне....За что - спрашивала я?! Вообщем, люди считают часто, что если ты сильнее-то и прав у тебя больше...Эх...Наверно мы очень невнимательные родители, ибо спустя пару недель мелкий отправил вслед за теликом и большой комп...очень ему нра этот агригат с технической точки зрения...ну что ж...погоревали, заработали - купили все новое...Телик, правда теперь висит повыше))))
Вот как-то так у нас...

----------


## Ramadana

Меня моя мама с детсва наказывала, сколько себя помню.
Сегодня была в гостях у бабушки(мамы моей мамы) и спросила, наказывала ли она мою маму в детстве и как вообще она относится к наказанию, на что получила ответ: Ни в коем случае нельзя наказывать детей - это маленькие личности, и с ними всегда можно договриться и маму мою она никогда не наказывала, и мама моей бабушки тоже никогда не наказывала, даже малейших шлепков не было.
Я сама разделяю точку зрения, что ребенок это маленькая личность и насилие ни в каком его проявлении родитель не должен применять!
Своих детей я точно не буду наказывать, из опыта у меня от второго брака была так называемая падчерица (дочь мужа). Я ее любила как свою дочку, когда мы с мужем сошлись ей было 4,5 года. Мама ее лупила почем зря ,а папа брал к нам ее пожить и все время она проводила со мной. Такой хрупкий, ранимый ребенок, конечно со своими капризами, но она быстро у нас адаптировалась и капризов как не бывала. А потом возник конфликт, потому что вдруг она меня стала называть мамой, а маму свою тетей. Сказа, что хочет такую маму как я!!!. Все со стороны его бывшей жены почему-то решили, что это я надоумила ребенка)
А ведь если подумать: "Словами младенца истина глаголит". Какое отношение - такой и результат.
И вспоминая свою мать, когда она наказывала ремнем итд, - осталась обида, осадок, и мы не такие близкие ,между нами очень большая пропасть до сих пор.
Психолог знакомый сказал, если ребенка наказывает мама (не важно мальчика или девочку), она его очень сильно этим травмирует, потому что для ребенка мама- это жизнь, и соотвественно вместо ласки и теплоты наказание - это выливается потом в неуравновешанность, в психические пробемы итд
Все же нельзя бить детей, чтобы они там не вытворили. Чтобы потом эти дети не стали чужими и отдаленными. Ведь даже если ребенок не помнит дества, все равно оно откладывается под корку в подсознание.

----------


## kiara

Все верно - детские обиды самые сильные и живучие!

----------


## Веснушка

мне тяжело себя утихомирить....очень..... тяжело не сорваться в гневе...и гнев этот не из за порчи имущества (к исследованием Гошана я отношусь спокойно, в отличие от капающей на мозг свекрови...)... просто иногда бывают другие ситуации, когда и правда хочется прибить....ну вот да...такое вот откровение...
причем Гошан в них виноват далеко не в первую очередь...виновата жизнь...я с Гошкой постоянно, только я, я, я...ну и на период моей работы (часов 8 в неделю мои родители). только я его укладываю, только я с ним гуляю (мои родители иногда, посл время очень редко), убираемся вместе...все вместе, я даже одна не могу сходить в магаз...только по надобности в строительный с мужем...на развлекуху Егора не оставляю- непозволительная роскошь...не хожу никуда...ничего не вижу....оставили со свекрами единственный раз не по делу - сходили в кино....сколько за это пахали и выслушивали...ладно....
при всем при этом на меня еще оставляют племяшку, у которой правда с Гошасом взаимная любовь....но она бешеная и не на шутку...в свои 6 лет сносит и громит все!!! и подначивает на это Гошу...и тут силы меня оставляют.... особенно если все остальные члены семьи в это время в бане...включая ее папу....
эх....вот и стараешься не раздражаться...а что делать...конечно запись эту скорее в дневник надо...простите за небольшой флуд...

----------


## yakudza

Конечно бить детей нельзя. Но мы несовершенны, поэтому иногда случается. 
Так вот тем, с кем такое случается, я хочу процитировать слова известного психотерапевта и писателя  Владимира Леви:

"Наказывать и ругать ребенка НЕЛЬЗЯ
когда болен, недомогает или еще не оправился после болезни;  когда ест;  после и перед сном;  во время игры;  во время учебы, работы;  сразу после физической и/или душевной травмы (падение, драка, плохая отметка, любая неудача, пусть даже в этой неудаче виноват только он сам);  когда не справляется: со страхом, с невнимательностью, ленью, раздражительностью, с любым недостатком; когда проявляет неспособность, бестолковость, неловкость - короче, во всех случаях, когда что-то не получается;  когда внутренние мотивы поступка, самого пустякового или самого страшного, нам не понятны;  когда сами мы не в себе: когда устали, огорчены или раздражены по каким-то своим причинам."

----------


## kiara

А если пойти дальше, то как часто вы используете негативно окрашенные интонации в общении с ребенком? То есть общаетесь ли на повышенных тонах, используете строгий тон, возможно окрик, крик так таковой? 
Или общаетесь так друг с другом (ругаетесь) в присутствии ребенка?
Считаете это допустимым - пусть знает "правду жизни" или все же бережете детей от этого? Или бережете друг друга от этого?

----------


## kazangi

Я говорю строгим голосом иногда, когда Улька нарушает однозначные запреты и не реагирует на просто просьбу. Например, когда мне сейчас на живот пытается залезть. Кричать на нее - никогда не кричу, просто не могу. Между собой мы тоже тон не повышаем, если и ругаемся, то это выглядит как "бухтеж" друг на друга. И это у нас стало проблемой(((... Улька боится абсолютно любого повышения тона, не выносит, когда кричат - не привыкла... Даже однажды нам пришлось уйти со свадьбы друзей, потому что все кричали, хоть и радостно, но... очень громко. Но не орать же теперь дома, чтобы она нормально воспринимала?
Наш друг и сосед Сенька именно по этой же причине не смог находиться в детском саду,так потом заведующая д/с и сказала, что ребенок не привык к повышенным тонам. А дети, на которых дома кричат и общаются в приказном тоне, абсолютно спокойно чувствуют себя в саду.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Своих детей я точно не буду наказывать, из опыта у меня от второго брака была так называемая падчерица (дочь мужа). Я ее любила как свою дочку, когда мы с мужем сошлись ей было 4,5 года. Мама ее лупила почем зря ,а папа брал к нам ее пожить и все время она проводила со мной. Такой хрупкий, ранимый ребенок, конечно со своими капризами, но она быстро у нас адаптировалась и капризов как не бывала. А потом возник конфликт, потому что вдруг она меня стала называть мамой, а маму свою тетей. Сказа, что хочет такую маму как я!!!. Все со стороны его бывшей жены почему-то решили, что это я надоумила ребенка)
> А ведь если подумать: "Словами младенца истина глаголит". Какое отношение - такой и результат.


Не знаю, только ли меня зацепила вот эта история Яны, но она периодически всплывает у меня в голове (вот уже месяц как) и я пытаюсь сформулировать свое отношение к ней и вообще понять. Просто изложу свои мысли на тему, может быть, кому-то они будут созвучны.

В моем понимании ребенок выбирает себе родителей, он не приходит случайно, не все так просто как "захотели ребенка и завели его". Да, в процессе взросления, он забывает, становится уже не таким космическим, но ребенки приходят не только к самым достойным и лучшим из лучших. Так бы у единиц были дети. Пришел ребенок в семью, где родители развелись, а мама лупит почем зря. Да, не очень это хорошо, есть над чем работать и маме, и папе есть, что компенсировать оставленному ребенку, но пришел же он прожить свою определенную судьбу именно к этим людям, для чего-то это нужно и ему и его маме. Чтобы осмыслить, чтобы прожить, он за этим опытом пришел. Если бы Ramadana была мамой этого ребенка, то он пришел бы к ней, разве нет?

А вот эта детская обида этой девочки маленькой на маму и называние ее не мамой, а тетей, разве это реально могут быть ее истинные мысли? Мне кажется, что ребенок всю жизнь несет в себе желание нравится своим родителям, это врожденное, хотеть быть любимым и достойным любви именно родителей. И любое поведение, даже бунтарское, типа ах вы меня не замечаете, а я вот так челку отстригу или напьюсь с пацанами, накурюсь и приду поздно, это все несет информацию: "а будете ли вы любить меня в таком виде?" "будете, точно? мне это очень надо. любите меня, пожалуйста". И даже с очень плохими отношениями с родителями, отрицание того, что человек нуждается в одобрении родителя в уже более старшем возрасте, это только подтверждение того, что на самом деле, это очень важно.

А потом это нужное в детстве состояние, когда хочется гордиться родителями, чтобы быть сыном/дочкой вожака стаи как бы. И от того, что нечем гордиться, желание гордиться не угасает, оно такое же врожденное, как и желание, чтобы родители тебя любили.

Что я хочу сказать конкретнее. Когда есть родители, какие бы они не были, их все равно любишь, пусть через многие "но", но это животный инстинкт.

И это большая трагедия, что девочка для привлечения внимания мамы решила называть мамой другую тетя, пусть сто раз прекрасную. Она-то пришла к своей маме и стала ее дочкой, ее мама жива, так тетя же не собирается ее удочерять, и этот ее протест, он именно на маму направлен: "мама, я так тебя люблю, так хочу твоего внимания, что смотри, что делаю". 
И по поводу того, что мама лупит.

Я пришла к мысли, что больше всего срывается тот человек, которому самому очень не хватает любви, принятия его, как личности. Т.е. скорей же всего все сказалось, и насколько маму девочки саму любили в детстве, насколько ее принимали в семье. Потом с папой девочки не живет вместе, тоже обида скорей всего есть и на папу, что вот его дочь, а мне ее воспитывай. Несчастная женщина сделает несчастной любую семью, хоть полную, хоть неполную.

По себе замечала, хорошее-добродушное настроение у меня - все спорится, голос не повышается, все-то организуется само или с моим участием, дом сияет, муж накормлен, сыт играет. Красота. Но как только сидит какая-то червоточинка, не сгенерировала сама, муж забыл обнять на ночь, не похвалил суп или не получила достаточно энергии любви из природы, чтобы отдать, не полна я ею, то все не нравится, все мешает жить. Недовольство сыном, домом, мужем, ищутся поводы для ссоры и успешно находятся (кто ищет, тот найдет!). И в таком состоянии я легко срываюсь на крик, необдуманный шлепок, о котором потом сожалею.

Это я все к чему опять же. Женщина неполная любовью какое-то продолжительное время - страшная женщина. Женщина же, у которой все хорошо, привлекает не только мужчин, но и детей, особенно детей, они же все впитывают с повышенной скоростью, особенно хорошие эмоции.

У меня есть тетя, она удивительная, она всегда была мастер ролевых игр, она и в моем детстве придумывала дома, квартиры, героев, сюжеты, я обожала это дело. Недавно она приезжала в гости или, когда мы были у нее, сын с ней играет с огромным удовольствием. Еще бы, меня саму до сих пор ее истории чаруют. И я понимаю, мне никогда не стать такой в этом деле. Но я легко доверяю сына ей, потому что фоном всего этого идет хорошее ее ко мне отношение, она нет-нет да похвалит меня, что какая я молодец, как тут и там все сделала, в мелочах и просто. Но если бы она это делала без фона, что я - прекрасная мама своего сына, то я бы лишний раз задумалась, оставлять ли с ней ребенка. Назовите это неуверенностью в себе, конкуренцией ли, но мне комфортно, что все именно так.

И вот мне думается, что в такой ситуации надо не подчеркивать своим счастьем, какая плохая мама не умеет быть счастливой, а видеть и в ней хорошее. А от обратного только усугубляется вся трагичность ситуации.

Ramadana, я все это писала не применительно к вашей ситуации, а как-то больше в теории. Просто озвучить мысли, чтобы отпустить их. Я понимаю, что там другие подтексты, другие факты были. Но, возможно, у кого-то возникли похожие на мои мысли. Да?

----------


## yakudza

Домик, ППКС!!! во всем с тобой согласна!
И... ты всё еще беременная кормящая мать? и так пишешь? складно, логично, понятно - я в восторге!

----------


## Ramadana

Домик, соглашусь, хотя пример приводила с другим подтекстом)
А вообще это идет от родителей, замкнутый круг, они ругают, мы обижаемся,говорим себе, что точно не будем такими же, а взрослея сами повторяем
и чтобы пресечь эту линию, очень нужно над собой потрудиться

p.s. - опять же привожу примеры, если родители превышают меру наказания или неправы

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://community.livejournal.com/psy_baby/715462.html

очень!

----------


## Домик в деревне

К вопросу:
1. http://ludmilapsyholog.livejournal.com/93956.html
2. http://ludmilapsyholog.livejournal.com/94492.html

----------


## Ramadana

Берегите своих детей, 
Их за шалости не ругайте. 
Зло своих неудачных дней 
Никогда на них не срывайте. 
Не сердитесь на них всерьез, 
Даже если они провинились, 
Ничего нет дороже слез, 
Что с ресничек родных скатились. 
Если валит усталость с ног, 
Совладать с нею нету мочи, 
Ну, а к Вам подойдет сынок, 
Или руки протянет дочка- 
Обнимите покрепче их, 
Детской ласкою дорожите, 
Это счастье - чудесный миг, 
Быть счастливыми поспешите. 
Ведь растают как снег весной, 
Промелькнут дни златые эти, 
И покинут очаг родной 
Повзрослевшие Ваши дети. 
Перелистывая альбом 
С фотографиями детства, 
С грустью вспомните о былом, 
О тех днях, когда были вместе. 
Как же будете Вы хотеть 
В это время опять вернуться 
Чтоб им маленьким песню спеть, 
Щечки нежной губами коснуться. 
И пока в доме детский смех, 
От игрушек некуда деться, 
Вы на свете счастливей всех, 
Берегите, пожалуйста, детство!﻿

----------


## adel

Тема страшная на самом деле. Вот прочитала ее, целый день ходила и она меня не отпускала... 
         Меня саму били надо отметить и с мамой у меня при этом отношения отличные, а мужа например не били - а отношения плохие(( Били конечно не за сломанную стиралку или другие вещи  - били за вранье, за то что не слушалась и оговаривалась при этом (например при просьбе что то сделать ответ в стиле не собираюсь или разбежалась) за воровство (вот был у меня такой период в детстве когда хотелось каких то авантюр) И вот живу я сейчас на свете 27 лет и думаю а была ли права моя мама или как то по другому надо? 
         Вообще самый мой большой материнский страх - это воспитать плохого человека! 
 Вот есть у меня анекдот любимый: Троллейбус. Мама, рядом сидит маленький сын и бьет ногой по креслу перед собой. На нем бабушка сидит. Просит маму: ну скажите же своему ребенку чтоб он прекратил! А та говорит: я воспитываю сына по методике где он личность и он сам вправе решать что ему делать! Тогда с соседнего кресла поднимается мужчина , достает изо рта жвачку и приклеивает мамашке на лоб. Та возмущенно: что вы делаете???? - Просто моя мама воспитывала меня как раз по этой методике  :Smile: )
Вот очень мне хочется и сохранить в нем личность не забитую с одной стороны, но с другой чтобы личность  эта не забивала других что ли...

Опять же знакомая рассказывала , увидела как ее сын 3 лет  засунул кота между дверью и дверь закрывал - по русски " мучил кота" Так та применила к нему подобный устрашающий жест и как бабушка отходила))) Может конечно надо было поговорить, объяснить (только вроде уже было это все) , но не после такой ли реакции потом появляются случаи как у нас в калуге 8 летняя девочка ЗАБИЛА дворовую кошку на улице!!! По нике кажется показывали . Как это??? Откуда??? И неужели после этого я бы своей дочке просто сказала "машенька, ну не хорошо ты поступила, огорчаешь маму" 

Еще оно мое наблюдение: смотрю на ребенка , оговаривается, хамит , капризнячиет - мама забитая и явно не авторитетная отвечает, ну как же ругать, она же мааааленькая((( Другой вариант : дети идеальные, послушные вежливые - но мать все время муштрует. Только хочется сказать , ну хватит тебе их воспитывать они у тебя замечательные и тут ловлю себя на мысли, а не потому ли замечательные что их растят в строгости? 

Конечно золотая середина и все дела.. Но все таки для меня этот вопрос пока открыт и очень важен. Потому что любовь материнская чуткая, но порой слишком слепая - и не усмотреть что твой самый милый и прекрасный карапуз каким-то образом превратился в подростка-чудовище видимо легко.

----------


## kiara

Меня последний абзац заставил вздрогнуть...
Аdel , Вы действительно считаете, что любовью можно разрушить личность?! Что чудо карапуз может по мановению волшебной палочки стать монстром? Ребенок учиться тому, что видит у себя в дому. И если между родителями и детьми сохранилась настоящая привязанность - никогда не вырастают монстры! А за привязанность отвечаем мы, взрослые люди.  И "не усмотреть" мы не можем...Если изначально смотрим! А если муштруем и прочее по списку...то бедное дитя, прежде всего, живет либо в страхе перед авторитарными родителями, либо "капризничает, хамит и проч" - от того, что нет в его жизни опоры, точки покоя, нет той самой каменной стены родительской, за которой можно расти и чувствовать себя в безопасности. 
В описанных ситуациях, на мой взгляд, с привязанностью крайне плохо. Как и в примерах с кошками...Но мне жалко не кошку. Мне дико даже думать, до какой степени взрослые извратили, наплевали, оттолкнули от себя ребенка, что в 8 лет его абсолютно детский мир стал миров крайней жестокости и убийства! Этот ребенок не просто кричит о помощи, он готов на все, буквально на все, чтобы на него уже обратили внимание, чтобы достучаться, чтобы понять - я есть, я существую, я не тень, не призрак в мире взрослых....
Такую вот девочку не один год "отогревать" придется...Весь вопрос в том, что уже, скорее всего, её записали в маньяки и малолетние преступницы(((((((
Мы с Вами по-разному смотрим на одно и то же явление, видимо...
Подумайте и с этой стороны. Может для Вас станет чуть понятнее этот вопрос.

----------


## adel

Я Киара не знаю, вот думаю над этим и в растерянности((( Пытаюсь сравнивать , анализировать , и поделилась теми наблюдениями которые встретились среди моих знакомых - выводов я для себя так и не сделала. Твой аргумент очень весомый что все из семьи и в принципе он может свести на нет все наблюдения про капризных детей выращенных в любви, ведь я реально не знаю что там у них дома (может их не так уж и любят как мне кажется со стороны в гостях). Просто есть во мне этот страх и я пока ничего не могу с ним поделать((( Частенько вспоминается фраза из Снежной Королевы "детей надо баловать! тогда из них вырастают настоящие разбойники!" :Smile: )) Но в целом по себе замечаю что дети меня очень любят и тянутся ко мне не смотря на парой напускную мою строгость. Я могу найти общий язык с детьми и маленькими и подростками ( с одной очень сложной девочкой сейчас общаюсь - тут психологов нет? я бы с удовольствием проконсультировалась) Я 3 года няней работала у 2 деток в мск, так они меня обожали, хотя как по мне я Мэри Поппинс  :Smile: )))

----------


## kiara

Adel, почитайте Гордона Ньюфелда или хотя бы Ольгу Писарик (а еще лучше загляните в нашу тему со списком книг и посмотрите что-то, что Вам приглянется для чтения по этим вопросам), мне кажется, Вам нужно просто больше безоценочных ситуаций как поля для размышлений, а не примеров друзей или просто наблюдений со стороны. Чужие жизни - как чужая обувь, красиво,нравится, но не по ноге)
P.S. Аdel, я пока с Вами не знакома и была бы признательна, если и Вы обращались ко мне так же, как и я к Вам

----------


## adel

Ой, извините... Я хотела несколько более дружеской атмосферы видимо для обсуждения этой темы , т.к с теми с кем я на Вы я наверное в жизни бы об этом просто не говорила. Больше не повториться, еще раз извините.  А читаю я достаточно - вот в книге Как любить своего ребенка Януша Корчака  например есть очень интересные мысли относительно наказаний за шалости - почитайте)))

----------

